# VIA Rail experience??



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I may be moving to Toronto for a part of my undergraduate studies, and I've decided that taking a train to Toronto would be my best bet in terms of keeping Kashi safe and close to me during my travel time. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with hedgies or small animals/dogs/cats with VIA Rail?

On the website it says that the compartment the animal will be staying in is heated, so that won't be a problem... and that you can visit your pet during the trip accompanied by a worker on the train... so everything seems good, but I just wanted to hear about some experiences with them :|

I'm hoping I won't have to move, but if I don't get accepted into McGill University, then U of T is my second choice, so I will have to move there for a few years.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This was about 3 years ago that one of my babies new owner took him home on the train. It was great. At that time, the hedgie was allowed in the suitcase area of the car she was riding in. Except for arriving and departing, she could get up and go check on him and his carrier was in sight of where she was sitting. It also has to be an approved hard sided carrier which the Petmate carrier is fine to use. 

They aren't allowed on buses so train or your own vehicle is the only option.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like I'll most likely be taking VIA Rail then. I'll see though. I'm really hoping I won't have to move, I really like Montreal T-T


----------

